
Lion Launches Tomorrow, July 20, On Mac App Store - marklabedz
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/07/19/lion-launches-tomorrow-on-mac-app-store/
======
daimyoyo
If history is any indication, it would be wise to hold off on immediately
updating to Lion. Give Apple a few weeks to work out any kinks the beta
testers missed before spending the money for something that might not work as
advertised just yet.

~~~
marklabedz
I needed a new MBP by the end of this summer, so I actually hurried up to buy
one yesterday. That way, I can stay on SL while any kinks in Lion are smoothed
out.

